# The Canadian women's hockey team will play the US women's team for the IIHF World's  Gold Medal today at 1 PM eastern time.



## jimintoronto (Sep 4, 2022)

Always a blood match, and the Americans did win one game against the Canadian women in the series. On TSN in Canada, not sure about US TV coverage.  JimB.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 5, 2022)

Canada Wins Gold at the IIHF World Women's Championship, 2 to 1 over Team USA. A tough game, but the Canadian women came through to win it.   Jimb.


----------

